# Banner Bar on bottom of screen



## Alix (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been around long enough to know that you need the ads to generate revenue or the site doesn't run. I get that. I'm pretty sure the current banner on the bottom of my screen is actually a promo from DC, and I just want to know how to say "no thank you" politely and permanently. I'm getting a bit annoyed with it. It pops up every time I load DC, I can't seem to get my ABP to work on it without buggering up the rest of the page and when I click on the X to get rid of it because it blocks part of the page it boots me out of DC entirely and I need to log in again. 

Help please?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 17, 2013)

Amen to that, Alix.  It just started on my computer, too.  It's sooooo annoying and gets in the way as you noted.  

I, too, would love to find out how to make it go away.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm using Chrome with AdBlock, I do not see a banner (thank goodness!).


----------



## Alix (Jan 17, 2013)

It only opens up when I load DC for the first time. I tried to get rid of it a few ways and ended up buggering up some of the OTHER banners on DC. Grrrrr! Too cranky to try and fix all my boo boo's myself, but hopefully someone else can do the job.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Alix,

Is a banner ad or is it asking for an email address for cooking tips?

Which browser (and version) are you using?


----------



## GLC (Jan 17, 2013)

The facility that presents the banners is called Meerkat. 
Meerkat :: A jQuery Plugin
It's a shareware plug-in available to website authors. Specifically, it's a jquery plug-in. Jquery is a Javascript library that facilitates web authoring. You will see that such banners appear on most but not all of the Social Knowledge forums, so I take it that they are part of the forum pages and under the control of Social Knowledge, rather than the forum management. 

Meerkat does provide for a "don't show me this again" check box that sets a cookie so you don't ever have to see it again, but it is an option that has to invoked by, I presume, the Social Knowledge site admin. It is one of those things you accept in exchange for the free use of the forums site.

If you disable Javascrript (for Firefox, Options, Advanced, Content), you probably won't see jquery things, but, as noted, other sites may not work as wish. It's easy enough to try it and see if your other favorite websites still work properly, particularly right-click menus and window placements on pages. You can enable Javascript again, if needed.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 17, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Alix,
> 
> Is a banner ad or is it asking for an email address for cooking tips?
> 
> Which browser (and version) are you using?


 
It is asking for an email address.  When you click on it, it bumps you to the top of the page.  Can't get rid of it.  Using IE.


----------



## GLC (Jan 17, 2013)

Frank, did you do something? I renenabled Javascript, and the banner did not return. It still comes up on other forums, so I assume it's been turned off, or having Javascript disabled for a while got the cookie set to not run the banner.


----------



## Alix (Jan 17, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Alix,
> 
> Is a banner ad or is it asking for an email address for cooking tips?
> 
> Which browser (and version) are you using?



Yes it is. And I'm on Firefox version 16 or something like that.


----------



## Alix (Jan 17, 2013)

GLC said:


> Frank, did you do something? I renenabled Javascript, and the banner did not return. It still comes up on other forums, so I assume it's been turned off, or having Javascript disabled for a while got the cookie set to not run the banner.



Ditto! OK, I didn't do anything except complain, but the banner is gone. Thanks Frank.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Let me know if you have this issue again.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 17, 2013)

I disabled javascript and the banner went away for me.  'Cept now I don't think I am able to add "smilies" to my posts.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 17, 2013)

There was an announcement recently about javascript getting hacked and sending out viruses.  Not sure how true it was.  Never had a problem.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2013)

AdBlock Plus - highly recommend it. I don't see ANY ads on DC, or most other sites for that matter.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm glad I never got it. It sounds irritating!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 17, 2013)

2 words .. Ad Muncher.  I've been using it for years and it works incredibly well.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 17, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> AdBlock Plus - highly recommend it. I don't see ANY ads on DC, or most other sites for that matter.



Me either.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 17, 2013)

Adblock plus gets rid of those ads at the beginning of Youtube videos too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Zereh said:


> I'm using Chrome with AdBlock, I do not see a banner (thank goodness!).



Same here


----------



## Alix (Jan 18, 2013)

Folks, thank you for all your lovely ideas, I should have spelled out Adblock Plus instead of using the ABP in my first post so you wouldn't all have thought I was doing without. I was irritated because I couldn't get the ad blocked with my AdBlock. No matter what I did it kept coming back. Man that was irritating. 

I think the issue is solved now.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm using AdBlock Plus and the banner still pops up.  When I disable Java, I can't use smilies here and I can't execute some of the functions on Facebook.  Ugh!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting.  I also use Firefox (18.0) with ABP and NEVER see an ad/banner.

Maybe because I have a Mac or maybe because our settings for blocking are different.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2013)

Katie,

Try logging out then dumping your browser cache.  Close the browser once you do (all sessions) and then restart it and log back in.

You WILL get that banner if you are not logged in.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 18, 2013)

I've got Windows 7 with the current Firefox and AdBlock Plus.  I just tried logging off and back on.  The banner appeared on my sign on screen, but disappeared as soon as I went to the new posts.  

I realize I've seen it before, in the same place.  The last time I saw it, I closed it with the X, but never have had it stay.  Could it be Java?  I keep it up to date.

Could it could be that another add on or plug in is interfering with ABP's efficiency?


----------



## Alix (Jan 18, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.  I also use Firefox (18.0) with ABP and NEVER see an ad/banner.
> 
> Maybe because I have a Mac or maybe because our settings for blocking are different.



 I'm on a Mac too! Sounds like we have the same danged system. Maybe I missed an upgrade? I'll go check.   The freaking thing is gone now though. Thank goodness.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 18, 2013)

Use AdBlock Lite, not AdBlock Plus.  Huge difference.  ABP recently started allowing certain ads due to website owners complaining about lost revenue.  ABL does no such thing and blocks ALL ads.  Just sayin'.  Sorry Chrome folks, they don't make it for you guys.
While we're at it, I recommend Ghostery, BetterPrivacy, and NoScript in addition to AdBlock Lite.  Though fair warning, NoScript does have a learning curve to use properly and if you aren't using it correctly, a good portion of most websites will be totally non-functional. And if you're running Ghostery and AdBlock you'll have to configure them so they don't step on each others' toes trying to block the same content. But on the flip side, I'm enjoying a 100% ad-free, spam-free, tracker-free and SAFE internet and it goes oh-so-much faster.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2013)

I appreciate ABP allowing some ads through.  They are supposed to meet certain requirement and the Internet is not free.  Sites like this are expensive to maintain and ads help generate the revenue to keep us up and running.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd rather my pages load faster without ads and trackers.  Ads track your internet use.  I'm extremely paranoid about my internet use being tracked and I do a lot to make it difficult for my internet use to be tracked by anyone but my ISP.  And even then I use Tor a bunch to obfuscate that aspect as well.


----------

